# can anyone help ID these scumbags or the location



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Fisheries are interested in having a word with these guys and i'll do all i can to help.
Sydney Angler has a thread on it but i thought i would spread the word.






Someone has spoken to fisheries and they said any info would help, including the location.
La Parouse is the only suggestion so far.

This is way we lose our fishing rights 

*MOD Warning* - As much as these people in the footage deserve any and all legal action that Fisheries can meter our, we will not accept ANY racial slurs in this thread. SO put the sun block on the necks and think before you type


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

the grinner has developed a frown.

i would strip them naked and attach a boxjellyfish to their genitals


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

I just viewed this video and I am sitting here right now seething with anger! Especially when the guy with the bucket mocked our rules and regulations that are in place to ensure the future of fish stocks for generations! What a waste! I doubt any of those fished which were released survived. :twisted:

I hope they are caught and charged for every single specimen that can be counted on the video. I know this might not sound politically correct and I assure you I am no racist however I beleive that if you do not like to rules Australia has in place for managing our natural resources, %$^& off! (sorry about the expletive but I am extremely passionate about our environment).

If I was travelling overseas I would take care to ensure that I followed the law and have respect for the cultural beliefs of the nation I am visiting, not make a mockery of it!

Maybe we should add a nice month long jail term to the fines in cases like this where so many undersized fish have been slaughtered and unable to add to the recruitment of stocks of their species!

NOT HAPPY JAN!!!!!! GRRRRRRRR

Grinner...I am thinking of some rather nasty things to do to them myself, however I do not think they are appropriate to post :twisted:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

The thought that occures to me is did they catch them or did they just find what another scum bag had caught and just left , if they caught all those fish , well , i just wonder how , there were a lot of fish there , heartbreaking really


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

SICKENING


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

No respect No brains and probably no fishing licence either.

Absolute D heads

Micka


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

reminds me of the asain baito's at docklands. "so guys how many undersize fish have you got today." 
absolute scum those guys in the video. i like grinners idea of the box jellyfish on their nads


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Bastards, thats the only word for these scumbags. But lets not get too carried away, its not just the Asians, i've seen plenty of Aussies with bag limits way over the regulations. Its all about getting the right message across, i believe there should be a test to obtain a fishing licence, with questions like "how many snapper over 40cm can be kept ", " how old is a 27cm (minimum legal) bream". Not that its going to stop everyone, but at least the rules have been shown and understood, then the full law can come down on these people, that are hell bent on killing everything they catch.
Bilby :twisted: .


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Not sure what I am looking at there, my hearing is pretty crook so I didn't get any of the broken english (except to recognise the odd word), it appears they are pulling out the fish that show any sort of life, then tossing them back. I wouldn't make a judgment call on that unless I could understand what they are saying. I've been in a similar situation where I found an illegal set net and cut all the fish out, tossing any showing signs of life back to at least give them a chance.

I also dont know the rules down south, so cant make a call on the legality (not even sure of the fish breed), I'll just accept the horrified tone of those from down that way means the fish are either undersize, or have a bag limit.

Either way, innocent or guilty, still publishing the video was not their brightest move!


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

bilby said:


> how old is a 27cm (minimum legal) bream".


Ah yeah, I agree - mostly, what is how old the fish is got to do with whether it is legal to keep? I'm confused. - That is I know (at least in Qld) the minimum sizes used to be set to garantee the fish had been through one full breeding season before being legal to catch (now based on greenie pressure rather than science), but the average newb only needs to know the legal size, not the story behind it.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

A few choice words: pathetic, disheartening and disgraceful.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

It still looks odd to me as Feral says they seem to be picking up the fish with a bit of life to throw back , and theres no sign of fishing gear around so i wonder if they have stumled on a heap of dumped fish from some of the illeagle netters that frequent Kurnell , if in fact it is Kurnell , i am still not convinced these guys are villains


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bazz it looks to me like they are pulling out the smaller ones to throw back and the comments at the end of the clip seem to confirm this.
If they new about the size restrictions, then why not release the small fish while they were alive ???
The comments seem to be mocking our regulations.

I would be surprised if they hadn't caught the fish but i do wonder if they used a net as there are so many and quite a few seem to be kicking.
Maybe a keep net ?


----------



## ARK (Nov 18, 2008)

Bet they used a net!

Audrey


----------



## LizardWizard (Feb 10, 2006)

unfortunately the video has been removed.

the best approach would have been to contact all the Australian Fishers departments, and give them the heads up, they could then pass to federal police if they felt able to act, which could lead to prosecutions. no video = no evidence 

whenever i see one of these people putting everything into the bucket and nothing getting thrown back, its a good sign they are bagging mostly undersize with total disregard. innovative approach is to stand right beside them and get on the mobile phone and pretend to be calling someone, then talk like you are talking to someone official, like the police, talk loud enough for them to hear you, and if they leave, follow them and get rego, fisheries can go to their house and see how much more they have in the freezer. with any luck, however, they will throw back their fish and leave... but then again, maybe not 

fast fix is to throw the buckt into the river.. puts the fish back, and stops them from conveniently taking more once you have gone... if they get aggressive, get defensive on their ass.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

some people have already made a copy of the video incase it was taken down.
The trouble is now not having the video to help id the people.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

I am going to assume they grew up in a different culture than I did and may not have the same ideas of right and wrong that I have. They may have no clue as to the rules in certain areas and may honestly think they are having a fun time with friends and breaking no rules and definitely not hurting anyone else.

If you go to Big W and buy yourself some fishing gear does the salesperson tell you that a licence is required and there are rules to what you catch? Does a tackle shop do the same? Is there a clear and concise message printed on the packaging warning customers that they need a licence to fish? 
By the way, do the NSW fishing permits have details on catch size and limits?

I know a wonderful bloke who is very conscientious about doing the right thing, however didnt realise his fishing permit for stocked impoundment did not cover him fishing in Hinze dam. He was simply unaware of it.

We may even be mistaken on our impression of what they are doing, Feral makes a good point:


Feral said:


> Not sure what I am looking at there, my hearing is pretty crook so I didn't get any of the broken english (except to recognise the odd word), it appears they are pulling out the fish that show any sort of life, then tossing them back. I wouldn't make a judgment call on that unless I could understand what they are saying. I've been in a similar situation where I found an illegal set net and cut all the fish out, tossing any showing signs of life back to at least give them a chance.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I missed seeing the video so can't comment. However you only have to go to any public wharf in Sydney on a Sunday arvo to see evidence of fishermen and women who have absolutely no concept or interest in fish size and bag limits...and as for a licence, they wouldn't have those either.

That's the shocking thing about the fishing licence - it is strictly a revenue raiser, nothing else. There is no 'test' to get your licence. You simply hand over your money. There is a fleeting reference to the fisheries website on the licence but there is no details given of size/bag limits when you purchase it. Nor are there any fisheries inspectors actually policing wharves/boatramps (at least none I've seen in 30 years and I grew up fishing right outside NSW Fisheries Head Office.

I'm sure a team of Fisheries 'volunteers' could soon sort these issues out by being visible on wharves and boat ramps every weekend educating and informing the public...... but that would be all too hard.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm trying to get someone to post it up again but the guy does say 
* "for the Australian environment, we can't take the little sized fish"*

so i for one can't cut them much slack.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Davey G said:


> .....the fishing licence - it is strictly a revenue raiser, nothing else. There is no 'test' to get your licence. You simply hand over your money. There is a fleeting reference to the fisheries website on the licence but there is no details given of size/bag limits when you purchase it. .....


That information should encourage those outraged and wanting to put a stop to "immoral" fishing practices to lobby their local fisheries department and suggest the licence be a card or booklet with catch size and bag limits, areas not permitted and a yearly renewal with any changes updates printed on it. 
Another idea is to put a reminder sign up at popular fishing spots to let people know a licence is required to fish in the area. 
At retail outlets for fishing gear a visible sign reminding customers to get a fishing permit.

As for Queensland, I dont want to see permits introduced. I would like to see information displayed or handed out at points of sale to inform people of sustainable fishing rules.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Davey G said:


> That's the shocking thing about the fishing licence - it is strictly a revenue raiser, nothing else. There is no 'test' to get your licence. You simply hand over your money. There is a fleeting reference to the fisheries website on the licence but there is no details given of size/bag limits when you purchase it. Nor are there any fisheries inspectors actually policing wharves/boatramps (at least none I've seen in 30 years and I grew up fishing right outside NSW Fisheries Head Office.


DaveyG, the fee you pay entitles you to fish in any open waterway in NSW and it is not a licence (check your card). It is a receipt proving that you have paid the 3 day, monthly, yearly or 3 yearly fee. Simply therefore there is no test.

I agree it is a bit of a revenue raiser but it allows associated government departments to give away grants for riparina vegetation rehabilitation, the maintenance/building of boat ramps; fish cleaning tables and even the materials Fishcare volunteers need and use to help educate the general fishing public.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

time for some serious consequences


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

In Victoria it is a Licence. (recreational fishing licence).
And down here they give you a booklet containing legal size and bag limits plus equipment permitted.
Dont you guys get that in NSW??? Weird if not...

Oh yeah and those blokes in the vid are aS*H#LES......
+1 for Grinners solution.... :twisted:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

widsa said:


> In Victoria it is a Licence. (recreational fishing licence).
> And down here they give you a booklet containing legal size and bag limits plus equipment permitted.
> Dont you guys get that in NSW??? Weird if not...
> 
> ...


We can get 'guides' covering either fresh or salt water, available through tackle stores and the DPI offices.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well there you go... I always thought it was a licence but you're right it doesn't state 'licence' anywhere on the card and I'm aware theres no test involved. However the DPS website actually does say 'Recreational Fishing Licence' Fee' and they have a quote from Andrew Ettinghausen saying "Support your sport, get a fishing licence' so its all a bit ambiguous.

Also if it's not a licence then it's even more of a scam as if it's not a licence then it can't be required by law.....(even though their website says that it is law)....

anyhoo - I've got mine but as I said I've never seen an inspector in over 30 years of fishing...and certainly not since they introduced the 'licence' several years ago.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

occy said:


> I'm not sure exactly what was on the video as it's been withdrawn. I suspect it related to people illegally netting and killing undersized fish somewhere in Sydney.Interestingly, whilst fishing Hen and Chicken Bay the other day a lady told me she had recently seen a group of men doing precisely that from the beach at Bayview Park early in the morning. Apperently they killed and kept everything they netted, and most of it was tiddler sized. So it is obviously still happening. Hopefully they will get busted sooner or later.


well if they are eating fish from that area, i think the problem will take care of it self eventually  
Either they will die of they will be easy to catch because they glow in the dark.


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

I have just found the video after they deleted the original one. I think they were fishing because notice the mojiko fishing gloves they are wearing.
What a waste


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Feral said:


> bilby said:
> 
> 
> > how old is a 27cm (minimum legal) bream".
> ...


I don't think it's a bad idea. To me it adds another level of thought... "This thing is 5, 10, 15 years old!". If I knew a fish I had caught was 20 years old i'd definitely let it go. It's another level of respect.


----------



## Tola (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi All  ,

New to the forum and mostly just read the awesome posts, but couldn't help but contribute to this thread.

There are problems down here in Melbourne too; I haven't been able to confirm, but rumour has it that fish are caught "recreationally" and sold to the Springvale/Footscray markets! Apparently the returns in $$$ are worth the risk of $ you'd get fined. A "family day out" is just a way of increasing your bag limits.

Being asian myself, it dissapoints me as you do cop a bit of profiling at times. But I find it's usually the older generation who are the purps and I put it down to lack of priority; it's $$$ before conservation - and maybe that's due to a lack of education on the importance of conservation...

Having said that; if education is not going to happen - I say up the fines. $2000 per undersized fish - bream and all, and $2000 per fish over of your bag limits. All of a sudden, the returns are no longer worth the risks.

Just my 2cs


----------



## ShaggySalmon (Aug 12, 2009)

Its totally disgusting. That type of stuff makes my blood boil. I mean really how hard is it to measure a fish when you catch it and put it back, alive, if its to small. That type of behavior just wrecks it for every one else grrr!. Anyway i know that i'm preaching to the choir but it just makes me so mad.

Not sure about the other states, i'd think that they would, but here in vic you can ring 13 FISH (13 3474) 24hrs/7 days a week and report people that are fishing illegally. As its been said you don't often see, or at least i don't, fisheries officers out and about so i believe that is our job to be there eyes and ears and report the scumbags that do the wrong thing so that they don't wreck it for the rest of us. I know that when i have kids and grand kids i want them to be able to enjoy fishing as much as i do. I for one will be reporting anyone that i see doing wrong thing and i would hope others would do the same.

Shaggy Salmon


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Having just seen the video I'm with Kerry, I think conscience trancends culture/race and these f*wits must have known in their gut it's evil to needlessly kill anything and then disrespect the creatures in death. I think being ignorant of or even disrespecting the law of the land is not as bad as what they actually did. Little kids and psychopaths torture creatures and feel nothing. These c*nts celebrated! If they didn't know about the size limits (which they obviously did) and it was a cultural thing why the hell didn't they keep all the fish and at least eat them? I think they were show-off smart arses and the video was meant as a kind of bragmat to show off their fishing prowess. "Look at me, I'm a great fisherman, catch so many fish I can afford to throw a bucket load back in at the end of the day" As to trying to rescue the fish I think they were obviously delighted by the number and type of fish, not heartbroken at finding someone elses illegal catch and rushing to try and save some of them. The way the ringleader pranced around and then dumped them into the ocean like so much excrement was absolutely sickening. It all boils down to no bloody respect for anything except their own egos. I have seen the same syndrome, I think it's called FITH disease (F'd In The Head), in many people unfortunately and one thing is for sure it doesn't seem to be restricted to any sex or race or culture or religion.

I'm upset now, I think I need a good lie down.

By the way I too think it is at La Perouse Kerry.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Pretty sickening video.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Shouldnt the fisheries contact a current affair to show this video and these scum ??????

im sure they will be able to be identified if this happens .

someone from anather post reakons it looks like bear island - la parhose .[ no idea how to spell that one ]

craig


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the press have now picked it up.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/m ... public_rss


----------



## Tola (Oct 17, 2009)

keza said:


> the press have now picked it up.
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/m ... public_rss


"More than 900 recreational fishers were caught in NSW in the 2008-09 financial year with undersized fish or for exceeding bag limits and fines totalled more than $100,000."

- Is that all? That's like $110 per fisherman per slaughter!

I just saw the video after it was reposted; I hope these pricks cop more than just a $110 fine.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

I remember catching an undersized squire once but the bloody thing had wolfed the hook down and even though I tried a near on surgical removal of the hook, the fish ended up cactus it had trebbles in the eyes and all sorts, the trauma to the throat etc was fairly significant so I killed it and lobbed it back, I felt like shit and pulled the pin soon after.

This video hasnt made me feel any better.


----------

